# F-16 vs C-130



## Thorlifter (Feb 17, 2008)

A C-130 was lumbering along when a cocky F-16 flashed by. The jet jockey decided to show off. 

The fighter jock told the C-130 pilot, "Watch this!" and promptly went into a barrel roll followed by a steep climb. He then finished with a sonic boom as he broke the sound barrier. 

The F-16 pilot asked the C-130 pilot what he thought of that. 

The C-130 pilot said, "That was impressive, but watch this!" 

The C-130 droned along for about 5 minutes and then the C-130 pilot came back on and said "What did you think of that?" 

Puzzled, the F-1 6 pilot asked, "What the hell did you do?" 

The C-1 30 pilot chuckled. "I stood up, stretched my legs, went to the back, took a leak then got a cup of coffee and a cinnamon bun." 

When you are young and foolish - speed and flashy may be a good thing. When you get older and much wiser, comfort and dull are not such bad attributes to have around, now are they?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah I heard this one years ago.

The Chinook guys used to even change the aircraft to a Chinook and a Blackhawk and mess with us.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

Good stuff though fellas!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 18, 2008)

I like it!


----------

